# Recommend me a good Magic Girl anime



## Hop2089 (Jan 6, 2010)

As the title says I'm a bit bored and I need some recommendations for magic girl anime, just keep it less late 80's-early 90's since I've seen most if not all of them.  Oh yeah no Tokyo Mew Mew, it's absolute fail.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 6, 2010)

how about you just go crank it to some hentai/lolicon and cut out the middle man

http://www.squidoo.com/top-anime-list
ruin explorers


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 6, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> how about you just go crank it to some hentai/lolicon and cut out the middle man
> 
> http://www.squidoo.com/top-anime-list
> ruin explorers



WTF I'm not looking for either choice

As for ruin Explorers, I'll watch that.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 6, 2010)

You just made me realize I don't have much Magical girl anime !
I'll have to correct that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





When you says "Magic girl" I think it's Magical girl, like sailor moon, where the common girls obtains magical power and change dress to help peoples.

You could try Princess Tutu, it's almost a magical girl but not fully, so maybe not what you are looking for.
it's classical child stories (like snow white, sleeping beauty, etc.), revisited with bad ending, based on musical classic and a duck dreaming to be a girl and transformed into a princess. (I found this anime very funny, Quack !)

The anime I'm actually watching, which could be considered magical-ish enough is Kobato (from Clamp), the girls doesn't have magic though :/
It's only that she's from another world, and she need to help peoples on earth to get her wish realized, followed by a animated plush animal. The girl is a dumbass and make a lot of mistake, but help people without noticing.

The one I'm watching too, which involve "girl dress changing in a magical girl scene a la sailor moon" is Fairy Tail, but it's an Heroic fantasy and has nothing to do with Magical girl style.

Or you have the classical "Card Captor Sakura", 

For 80-90's (sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
"Minky Momo" (Gigi, in France)


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 6, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> You just made me realize I don't have much Magical girl anime !
> I'll have to correct that
> 
> 
> ...



Princess Tutu was one of the worst anime I've ever seen, everything was wrong with it.

I've read the Kobato novels and they are pretty good, never got to the anime though.

I've seen Kiki's Special Delivery.

Mahou Tsukai, are you referring to the second season of Sally's (the one from the late 80's) or Mahou Tsukai Chappy from 1972-73? Never seen either but I recognize the characters from Chappy because I own the crossover PS game, Majokko Daisakusen: Little Witching Mischiefs.  Now that you think of the series, I may want to rip this game and play it on my modded PSP-1000.


----------



## Shakraka (Jan 6, 2010)

.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 6, 2010)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> The only two that come to mind are Nanoha and Pretty Cure. Oh wait, you've probably already seen these then.
> 
> *With that said, are you sure you're not a pedophile*?


Epic win.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 6, 2010)

When I said 2nd season, I was referring to the 2nd anime "Natsu no sora", not the 2nd season in manga form.
I don't know which one it is in the serie (I read only the first one I think, I don't remember all the book's chronology. I made a list once, I should check it. You seems to know it very well ^^)

I didn't know there was a game with that character from tsukai.

Sorry I couldn't help much.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 6, 2010)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> The only two that come to mind are Nanoha and Pretty Cure. Oh wait, you've probably already seen these then.
> 
> With that said, are you sure you're not a pedophile?



I'm 100% sure, I just like cute things *PERIOD* or should I say obsessed with cute things.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 6, 2010)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> The only two that come to mind are Nanoha and Pretty Cure. Oh wait, you've probably already seen these then.
> 
> With that said, are you sure you're not a pedophile?


it did sound a bit odd m i rite

and rune explorers was awesome when i was like 15 dont watch anime anymore but still enjoy the ones i loved back then. akira, armitidge, oh my goddess, dbz, YYH that one where the guy lives iwth a few girls and they are all magical chicks i forget the name they later changed the name a few seasons later becuase he moved and got his own place.


----------

